

Show HN: Props to the Akinator App for creative crowdsourcing - I taught it pg - katieben

The Akinator app, free on the Amazon App Store today, guesses a person you choose based on a series of questions. It knows a ridiculous number of people, seems pretty amazing - when I tried pg, I figured out how it worked. It asks you at the end to name your unknown figure, with a title - we're training it as we use it. Major props.
======
gojomo
The computer game 'Animal', dating back to the 1970s, used a similar mechanism
to guess what animal you were thinking of – or learn from its mistakes with a
new user-suggested question. (Seeing that game in elementary school was one of
the first things making me interested in programming.)

There's a web version at <http://www.animalgame.com/>, and it's mentioned as
one of the precursors to the similar '20Q' AI project/handheld-game at
Wikipedia:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/20Q>

